# 1 year free service question.



## Gilgamesch (Dec 6, 2003)

I would like to know if the free year of service that comes with the new Bolt purchase applies to all TIVO customers including current TIVO subscribers or is this only for new customers.


----------



## solutionsetc (Apr 2, 2009)

It is available to all.


----------



## wscottcross (Dec 24, 2014)

It comes with all Bolts, regardless of existing or new customer.


----------



## Gilgamesch (Dec 6, 2003)

wscottcross said:


> It comes with all Bolts, regardless of existing or new customer.


Great. That is what I thought but just wanted to make sure.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Somewhat related question... if you buy a Roamio Pro now does it come with the free year of service too?


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> Somewhat related question... if you buy a Roamio Pro now does it come with the free year of service too?


If you buy it at $599 from TiVo.com it does: https://www.tivo.com/shop/outlet#dvrs Which is kind of telling as that means it is $300 more than a bolt (if you can not get the current loyalty deal where the Roamio pro is the same $600 with lifetime).


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Ahh.... So there is basically a $100 value attached to the first year of service. I was wondering if you could maybe get a deal on one somewhere else and have it still get the free year of service. Like how we did with the Minis during the transition to them including lifetime.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

wscottcross said:


> It comes with all Bolts, regardless of existing or new customer.


If one sold a Bolt within the first year can it be moved to the new owner and does the new owner pick up the remaining time left in that first year for free ??


----------



## buckweet1980 (Sep 17, 2013)

lessd said:


> If one sold a Bolt within the first year can it be moved to the new owner and does the new owner pick up the remaining time left in that first year for free ??


Pretty sure it's 1year from first activation of the unit.


----------



## zerdian1 (Apr 19, 2015)

TiVo including 1 year service on all new models
It comes with all BOLTs.
It also now comes with all new Roamio Pros purchased from TiVo.

I think this is their new model.
All TiVos will come with 1 year service.
Make the LifeTime a poor financial decision.
Your machine has to last 5 years just to break even.
the first year inc. and 4 more years under lifetime.
THIS IS NOT A GOOD BET.

In TiVos previous cost model the LifeTime breakeven point for existing customers was 2.67 years. THIS WAS A GOOD BET.

Some vendors are clearing out Roamio stock and some are offering lifetime included. These later TiVo Roamios may not all be new Roamios.



Gilgamesch said:


> I would like to know if the free year of service that comes with the new Bolt purchase applies to all TIVO customers including current TIVO subscribers or is this only for new customers.


----------

